# Pleco baby???



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Found one tiny baby pleco when we got home Tuesday. I need some advice on keeping it alive.

So far, I have it in a very established 10g with guppies and snails. The tank has 3 separate hob filters and a heater. Also plenty of plants for it to hide in. 

My question is, how much water do I change and how often. I really would like to raise this one. Lost the entire batch last time. So far, this is the only baby I have seen, but will put any I find in this tank too.

So far so good with this little one. I see it ever so often nomming on the glass. Sure is a cute thing.

Any suggestions on how to raise it??


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What type of pleco and how big?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

It's a bristle nosed pleco. And probably 4-5 days old. Sure hope it makes it. Still no sign of the male or any more babies.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Bristlenose plecos are hardy, if it survives a month then it should have a good chance of surviving.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Add some zucchini or yellow squash - leave in for a day, then remove and replace. No need to blanch, just add in raw.


----------

